# Paradiso Mousery



## paradisomousery (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm Jared and I've just started my mousery here in New Zealand specializing in angora, pied and siamese. I've been small scale breeding on and off for about 8 years now but I've had a break for the past few years so I'm looking forward to getting back into it.

Looking forward to connecting with other mousery owners and sharing knowledge with each other


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome, wishing you success!


----------



## paradisomousery (Mar 2, 2019)

Thank you Cheshire


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

